# [APP] Advanced Settings Shortcut [Free/Donate]



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

This app allows you to create shortcuts for any system setting on your device.

Basic actions are also available to toggle a few things. These basic actions currently include:
Toggle Quiet Hours
Toggle Rotation Lock
Toggle Unlimited Screen Timeout
Toggle Active Display

Advanced users!
Change any checkbox preference, list preference, or color preference for your ROM that has a system setting link.

For example:
https://github.com/AOKP/frameworks_base/blob/kitkat/core/java/android/provider/Settings.java
https://github.com/omnirom/android_frameworks_base/blob/android-4.4/core/java/android/provider/Settings.java
https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_frameworks_base/blob/cm-10.2/core/java/android/provider/Settings.java
https://github.com/ParanoidAndroid/android_frameworks_base/blob/jb43/core/java/android/provider/Settings.java
Here lie some settings projects with values you can use if you're running these respective ROMs.

The "Advanced Shortcut" will ask for a few inputs. For example:
"quiet_hours_haptic" > checkbox ? Yes.
And each click will cycle the setting on/off.
Or, you can input "quiet_hours_haptic" > checkbox ? No > 1
To turn the setting ON no matter what state it's in.

Currently, SECURE settings are unsupported for KitKat
Only SYSTEM settings will be accepted.
SECURE settings can be modified if you have root access on Android 4.3 and lower.
Special thanks to Stericson for his RootTools library:
https://github.com/Stericson/RootTools

A donate version is available via the Play Store. Currently both versions are the same.


----------

